# Time & Tide- an exhibition



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well it finally came time for Time & Tide - an exhibition of my coastal landscapes held in conjunction with ceramics influenced by coastal rock pools/platforms made by a long time friend and professional ceramicist Sue Stewart. We have had almost parallel careers over the past 25 years or so, both being involved in ceramics, lecturing at both Uni and TAFE, secondary school teaching in Visual Arts but had never held a joint exhibition until now.
The opening was held last night with a big enthusiastic crowd - many compliments bestowed on both of us, some in the form of red stickers (indicating sales) It goes for 3 weekends and hopefully more red stickers will materialise :smile:

some pics of the setup:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

going to hog the limelight a bit more :laugh:

more of the show - a friend of Sue's brought in a bunch of beautiful roses so I couldn't resist taking some shots while gallery sitting today




























and one that shows off 3 of Sue's smaller sculptures


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice Zulu, very nice.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Wrench97 :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very excellent ceramics and photos Zulu









I like the way you've shot 'through' the roses and focussed on the creamics/pics behind them in Post #2, pics #2-#3, superb ray:


----------

